# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box  تفليش هاتف s7562 مقلد وتصليح الشبكة

## كفاح الجريح

كان عندي هاتف s7562 مقلد 
بمعالج mt6575 
الهاتف كان ميت
سحبت فلاشة هاتف يعمل وفلشت الجهاز بها    الجهاز يعمل الان والايمي اوكي
لكن الجهاز لا يتصل لوجود مشكلة في السيم كارد
sim card not ready 
فجربت unlock sim   ومن اعدت تشغيل الجهاز لكنه هنج على اللوجو
فعملت له safe format
والان الجهاز يتصل اعتيادي 
لكن الامر المضحك ان الايمي لكلا السيم كارت
الاول والثاني نفس الرقم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## salihmob

في ه>ه الحاله الجهاز بيقراء خط واحد فقط  
يجب تغيير السيريال

----------


## كفاح الجريح

الجهاز يتصل بالخطين بدون مشكلة

----------

